# Walleye slam, Erie Outfitters



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

About | Walleye Slam


The All-New National Fishing Expos Walleye Slam was created to change the game, be family oriented, and stay local. The Walleye Slam is a combined effort of the National Fishing Expos (formerly the Columbus Fishing Expo), Erie Outfitters, Erie Marine Sales, and Lake Erie walleye enthusiast.




www.nationalfishingexpos.com




Look at that first prize









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

